# Update problem?



## Cthulhu (Oct 22, 2001)

I don't think I'm getting update e-mails for the forums I've posted to. I get them for most of them, but not all.  Not that big of a deal, really.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2001)

Had an e-mail issue over the weekend.... in theory is resolved, BUT! we'll do some testing n see.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 5, 2002)

I think the e-mail update problem I had before has reared its ugly head yet again.  Not really too much of a big deal, since I'm always checking in on the board anyway.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 5, 2002)

I'll doublecheck things on the admin side...got a few weird bits goin on.... I don't get the pop ups for PMs even though Im set to have em., etc.


----------

